# Waiting patiently for delivery!



## Hendon Lad (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi All
Sandra & Leslie from the Centre of the Universe, Sunderland.    Have recently ordered our new Benimar Mileo 201 but now have to wait fot it to arrive.

We had an Eccles Elan caravan in the eighties and then did a home conversion on a Bedford CF but never had sufficient time to use then.  We've recently had a static van in beautiful Weardale but decided to visit parts we haven't seen before, UK & Ireland in the summer months and Spain & Portugal through the Winter.

Started as Free members and obtained some good advice and decided to become full members so we can do our research and planning prior to our delivery date.

Sandra & Leslie


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 31, 2014)

Just Google your van and am now green with envy.
enjoy


----------



## Sand55 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello there, I am sooooo excited for you both ! Such a wonderful feeling!
Lucky you buying a new one.


----------



## Martin P (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice van, 19ft 8 is a really practical length and love the compact layout , course not everybody will agree.............
Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site it's great. When are you expecting the van?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi and wellcome to the forum from a fellow northerner in sunny Stockton on Tees.

Googled your motorhome and it looks great, love the colour scheme.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## Hendon Lad (Jan 4, 2015)

*Waiting patiently for delivery*

Hi
Thanks for all the welcoming messages, much appreciated.

The size of the Benimar was very much decided by the length of our drive as we want it based at home.   The down side is we have to wait till June for delivery hence the patient waiting.    Apparently Marquis only had two 201 Automatics on order, January & June, January was too early so June it had to be.    We looked at the Bessacarr 412 as well but the Boss fell in love with the Benni 201 and I couldn't argue with the choice.     Still, I have plenty of time for research and planning!

Best wishes

Sandra & Leslie


----------



## kenspain (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi and welcome. But if i was you i would not come here it,s always blinking Sunny. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::goodluck:


----------



## Hendon Lad (Jan 4, 2015)

*Waiting patiently for delivery*

Hi Kenspain

Spain is certainly in our plans and will be our first overseas trip, not least because we have spent a lot of time there and the Boss speaks very good Spanish.   We intend to go down the western borders from Salamanca to Seville/Cadiz before heading for the Algarve but not in the Summer months.

Keep on enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi and welcome nice to see someone else from sunny Sunderland lol :camper::welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tasmania (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi and welcome, van looks the biz


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 9, 2015)

*Enjoy*



Hendon Lad said:


> Hi All
> Sandra & Leslie from the Centre of the Universe, Sunderland.    Have recently ordered our new Benimar Mileo 201 but now have to wait fot it to arrive.
> 
> We had an Eccles Elan caravan in the eighties and then did a home conversion on a Bedford CF but never had sufficient time to use then.  We've recently had a static van in beautiful Weardale but decided to visit parts we haven't seen before, UK & Ireland in the summer months and Spain & Portugal through the Winter.
> ...



Scotland is pretty, good wildcamping and little traffic !
Also easy from Sunderland !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to the nuthouse, enjoy your new van 

They don't mackem like that any more...


----------

